# Why isn't my iPhone calendar syncing to my iPad Mini calendar?



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have both an iPhone4 and iPad Mini. I am quite sure the calendars have synced in the past, but now they don't seem to be syncing. Yesterday I entered some appointments on my iPhone calendar, but they are not showing on my Mini.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

For some reason everything is now syncing. I don't know what I did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it's working!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> For some reason everything is now syncing. I don't know what I did.


Make sure you have the right calendar showing. If you go into settings and choose calendars, you may see that you have several different calendars. Dates might sync but they might not show up if you don't have the right calendar displayed.

L


----------

